# Bootleg Street Medic



## Deleted member 14481 (Jun 2, 2019)

Hello community,

Do to scarce availability in street medic training, I'm taking to the internet to look up medic techniques. I've been wanting to be a street medic for years, and I've gotten to the point of being tired of waiting on someone else's ok do to so. I already know the consequences of liability, but I worked in a liquor store, and the consequences of helping people is much more worth it than the consequences of alcohol sales. And, there's nothing to internet can't teach me; it's a matter of being prepared! Yes, I'm overzealous, and I might even be naive, but I'm determined to help, and I strongly believe this is my place in the revolution! ::nurse::

Anyone have any similar experiences or advice?


----------



## scutellaria (Jun 3, 2019)

studying technique, anatomy and conditions is super important but hands on learning and experience is an absolute must. so is humility as a medical responder. find people to be dummys for you, find other folks to study and oractice with and run scenarios with. seek out trainings and all opportunities to practice. an overconfident, underprepared responder can be worse than none at all. always carry narcan and a med kit and offer care to folks around you.
https://medic.wikia.org/wiki/List_of_street_medic_organizations


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jun 3, 2019)

Get an old copy of the Boy Scouts materials for the First Aid Merit Badge

Run around yelling ” WOOOOOOO WOOOOOOO” like
an ambulance.

Practice making a triangular arm sling on strangers using your skank.

Practice improvising a tourniquet using nothing but bits and pieces from your rig. Do this in the Downtown Business District if at all possible. Choose well dressed “victims”.

There, you’re Certified.


----------

